# My MAC Collection :)



## JesseVanity (Jun 9, 2008)

.....


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 9, 2008)

What a lovely collection you have!!  You better keep an eye on those brushes because I might steal them when you're not looking! lol


----------



## n_c (Jun 9, 2008)

I LOVE your vanity! You've got a wonderful collection.


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2008)

that is a great collection!! I love it


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice collection and i like your makeup space


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 9, 2008)

great collection! I love you vanity


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice collection and I love your vanity.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 9, 2008)

Love your collection!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 10, 2008)

That is a gorgeous collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love your vanity!  Where did you get it?


----------



## thehannahband (Jun 10, 2008)

Were the MSF'S limited editions?


----------



## TwiggyPop (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thehannahband* 

 
_Were the MSF'S limited editions?_

 
The only one left is light flush and it has the TOD


----------



## User49 (Jun 10, 2008)

Cute vanity table! I love vanity tables! I like ur lipglosses as well! Nice collection


----------



## thehannahband (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop* 

 
_The only one left is light flush and it has the TOD_

 
why cant i find it on the mac website? 
: (


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice collection you've got there


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 11, 2008)

awww great collection with nice stuff. and the table looks awsome <3


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jun 11, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 11, 2008)

your collection is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Hilly (Jun 11, 2008)

What a cute vanity!


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jun 11, 2008)

I love it all!! and that vanity too!


----------



## nightflight (Jun 11, 2008)

You can a great collection


----------



## User40 (Jun 11, 2008)

What a fantastic collection and I love your vanity.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Jun 11, 2008)

I love your vanity!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 13, 2008)

Love your collection


----------



## Jot (Jun 13, 2008)

so fab. love your brushes and holder


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice collection, I love all of your brushes


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice collection... just remember that the artist letting you abuse her discount can get in quite some trouble. there is also a no "re-sale" policy for discounts used for pro card members as well as the artists.


----------

